# Line Locks



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, so on a whim, I decided to buy the SLP line locks from GTODEALER. I got them in this weekend and got the brakes bled. Took the car down the street to a new development with fresh streets and no houses yet.

Got lined up.

Stepped on the brake.

Hit the switch.

Let off the brake.

Pushed in the clutch.

Put it in first.

Revved to 3K.

Dropped the clutch.....




Hit the clutch and then pushed the damn Traction Control switch!!!! :willy: 


Once I had the traction control off, it did nice long burnouts with big clouds of white smoke. I hit the switch and rode it out, leaving a nice twin set of black marks a good couple hundred feet long.

I felt like I was 16 all over again.

arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

good times!!arty:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Anything to get rid of the stock rubber so you can upgrade, eh?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree 

Next time have someone take some pix.... That would make a great avatar....


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yo Steve still have anymore?
will it work on a 05?


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

BigNick said:


> Anything to get rid of the stock rubber so you can upgrade, eh?


Stock rubber is long gone. I'm actually on my 3rd set of tires.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey DERF, I have been looking into that same system. Is that the SLP? How was the install? Pretty easy or what?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It will only fit the 04, do a search, someone here made a kit for the 05's.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Allright cool, thanks


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Hey DERF, I have been looking into that same system. Is that the SLP? How was the install? Pretty easy or what?


Install was a breeze.

But I have a 90 degree drill to make the holes to mount the solenoid. Using a regular drill would have made things difficult. Getting a straight shot into the bracket to make the hole is impossible with a regular drill.

Oh, and you'll want metric and inch wrenches since the solenoid is inch and the GTO lines are metric. The supplied adapters screw into the solenoid and it all goes together with little effort. The hardest part is bending the stock brake line to go over to the solenoid.

I put my switch on the console, behind the traction control switch. Taking that out involves just one screw and popping the 6 clips without breaking the plastic. (open the center console lid and lift from the back of the console where it meets the front of the lid.) Putting in a 1/2" hole in the console is easy and the switch screws right in. The supplied wires are long enough to reach with a little extra length to spare. They come with ends already crimped on. I did cut one of the crimped ends off to fish it through the grommet in the firewall since it was easier to push the wire through without the big bulky end. And I have a bucket full of crimp connectors. I may go back and put in an LED to light up when it's on. That's not a bad idea while you're in there.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Steve!!!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Line locks can be really fun.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I Love the Smell of Fresh Burnt Rubber 

So.... Anyone With a Line Lock For an 05???
Steve said someone on here had one


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> Line locks can be really fun.


 VERY NICE!!


----------

